

Possible earthlike planet found in the Goldilocks zone of a nearby star - BrandonM
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/09/29/possible-earthlike-planet-found-in-the-goldilocks-zone-of-a-nearby-star/

======
BrandonM
HN user avar posted a link to Phil Plait's writeup in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1741330>. Then HN user hartror suggested,
"His write up is far more suitable for the HN audience, has plenty of science,
grains of salt and uses the very scientific word 'probably' a lot (that isn't
a joke)." So I figured it would be worth submitting. It seems to be a more
levelheaded commentary on the discovery.

~~~
danparsonson
Having read both, I agree - this is a more balanced report. The other one
seems to blur facts and supposition a bit. Thanks!

------
pmjordan
Apart from the obvious fact that this is a very cool finding, I have to say I
love the term "Goldilocks zone". I wonder if we can misappropriate it for
other uses.

------
c00p3r
Oh, yeah! Thanks for reminder! Time to re-read Do Androids Dream of Electric
Sheep and to watch the Bladerunner again. Immigrate or degenerate.. ^_^

